
Google testing new wireless network, asks FCC to keep details secret - geetarista
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/01/google-testing-new-wireless-network-asks-fcc-to-keep-details-secret/
======
trotsky
This is super misleading. This spectrum is part of the sprint roll out of TD-
LTE on clearwire's 2.5ghz. They expect to light the first portions in summer
2013 and have said handsets will be available that can use the spectrum in
3Q13.

The equipment is undisclosed because sprint's TD-LTE basestation vendor is as
yet undisclosed and isnt one of the existing chinese firms. Google needs a
place to test the handset chipsets but has to have a experimental license
since none have fcc approval.

The analyst pushing this story is totally aware that's what's going on - the
fact that he fails to mention it at all while talking up longshot deals means
all he's doing is market spin.

The firm he works for provides services for institutional investors and hedge
funds and includes an "event driven strategies" group which amounts to people
you can hire to influence M&A events to your benefit.

If you look at their coverage they are clearly working for someone trying to
drive the price up on the sprint clearwire deal. The more you talk up other
uses of the spectrum, however unlikely, the more pressure it puts on sprint to
up their bid for clearwire under the shadow of the fcc stepping in if
washington can be convinced the spectrum is being undervalued.

Basically he's just somebody you can hire to manipulate the press to benefit
your investment positions. Truth or reality doesn't enter in to the equation.

------
eli
Pretty much every FCC application requests at least limited confidentiality.
This in itself should not suggest Google is doing anything crafty or secretive
or even unusual.

------
petrel
What else Google has left for others? Is it really a beast?

~~~
kingkawn
All Ur Base R Belong 2 Us

~~~
jjoonathan
> All Ur Base Stations R Belong 2 Us

FTFY

